# علب حلويات العيد



## مناسبات2010 (27 أغسطس 2010)

علب للاطفال 

سعرها 5 ريال 

تحتوي على شيبس و 2 حلاو مص وحلاو مصاص وشوكوليت 


وموضحة التعبيئة بالصور 


انا من الرياض والشحن لباقي المدن 



















انا من الرياض

والشحن لباقي المدن


----------



## @أميره الورد@ (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: علب حلويات العيد*

اللله يوفقج يا الغلا


----------



## خـالـد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علب حلويات العيد*

[align=center] 
بالتوفيق اختي
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: علب حلويات العيد*

مووووووووفقه ,,


----------



## العسل كله (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: علب حلويات العيد*

بالتووووووووووفيق


----------

